# Hedge-friendly Airline!



## Galvon

So I'm moving to Northern Ontario this summer to be with my boyfriend while he's on a work co-op in Timmins. Timmins is a pretty small place, so in order to get there, you have to fly to Toronto or Ottawa and then take a small plane. Unfortunately for me, I found out last night that Air Canada had an apparent monopoly on all flights to Timmins, and they don't even allow hedgies in the pet cargo hold. 

I skype my boyfriend, in tears, because what will poor Sandslash do, how will we get him there? 

My boyfriend leaves for about 3 minutes, and returns with the news that Bearskin Airlines also flies to Timmins. He read their website, and small pets are not only welcome to fly, but they're allowed in the cabin!

In the past year I have put HOURS in of just whining at airlines to let Sandy in the cabin with no luck so I was so pleasantly surprised!  I called the lady and double-checked and she's like yes small pets are free to come in the cabin with you in a carrier, but there's a fee (less than westjet charges to take any pet in the cabin, btw). I'm like that's not a problem at all, does it matter what animal he is? And she's like "well I assume he's a dog?" 

So I'm thinking uh-oh, another anti-hedgie airline. But I say "actually...he's a hedgehog". The lady BURSTS out laughing and asks his name and I say Sandy and she says to "tell Sandy he's welcome in our cabins any time"

So if anyone ever has the misfortune of having to move to N. Ontario  There is now an airline where your hedgie is welcome!


----------



## hercsmom

That's great! It's hard enough to move across the country without thinking of leaving someone behind.


----------



## Alastrina

That's great! I kinda wish I was moving to Northern Ontario ^_^

I'm making the move from Germany to the US and I'm about to get testy with the airline we're flying... they'll fly my hedgie.... in cargo.... for like $300. X_X :roll: 

Go Bearskin Airlines for being pro-hedgie!


----------



## habs_chick

Galvon said:


> So I'm moving to Northern Ontario this summer to be with my boyfriend while he's on a work co-op in Timmins.


Sorry to hear! lol i'm from Sudbury and find it pretty boring...my friend live in Timmins for a while and it's even worse hah. Then again, it is a nice little town!



Alastrina said:


> That's great! I kinda wish I was moving to Northern Ontario


It gets cold up here, but it's pretty peaceful for the most part!  Definitely a good place to call home though!


----------



## Nancy

Does Air Canada not allow hedgies at all on flights or is it that the planes going to Timmins are not large enough. When I had a boy flew from BC to Toronto years ago, he was only allowed on certain planes because the others the cargo holds on the smaller planes were not pressurized well enough for animals. Hopefully Air Canada is not excluding hedgies all together, we need as many options as possible.


----------



## Galvon

> Sorry to hear! lol i'm from Sudbury and find it pretty boring.


We almost had to move to Sudbury! He's a mining engineer so the rest of my life will be living in small mining towns :lol:



> Does Air Canada not allow hedgies at all on flights or is it that the planes going to Timmins are not large enough. When I had a boy flew from BC to Toronto years ago, he was only allowed on certain planes because the others the cargo holds on the smaller planes were not pressurized well enough for animals. Hopefully Air Canada is not excluding hedgies all together, we need as many options as possible.


Nancy they did outlaw hedgies entirely! Because if some of you remember my post from around Christmas, I took Sandslash home with me for Christmas and he was able to go with either Westjet or Air Canada in the cargo, but we ended up going Westjet. But I go to make arrangements for him yesterday and they must have JUST changed it. It specifically says "cats or dogs only" now! I'm a little outraged.

I did phone Westjet at christmas and asked to know the reasoning behind their anti-hedgie in the cabin policy, I talked to about 10 representatives and none knew why. However, one of them asked for my number so she could take it further. About 3 weeks later, I've totally forgotten about it. She calls me and says she took it as high as she could in every department possible and there's literally no justification to the rule. It's just one of those "rules are rules" things. She says to get as many hedgeowners as possible to e-mail or call customer service and complain about not being able to have your hedgies in the cabin, just so they know there's demand for it.

I should add that on the way home for Christmas, I was incredibly stressed and worried about Sandslash all alone in the hold (he was totally fine ) and I had to sit next to a girl who got to carry on her small dog, and it barked the ENTIRE trip. WHY is that allowed and my chubby little boy isn't able to just sit in his house and be a fatty?


----------



## Nancy

How unfortunate that Air Canada has totally disallowed hedgehogs. 

As someone who is horribly allergic to dogs, I think it totally unreasonable that dogs are allowed in the cabin and small pets are not. Many people are allergic to cats and dogs and have issues just being in the vicinity of them. 

I will write to Westjet and suggest they allow hedgehogs in the cabin. Perhaps we should take up a petition and everyone can sign it.


----------



## Galvon

I agree. if we all phone or e-mail and really follow up then they may consider it. 

I believe you can still "ship" your hedgie by itself as cargo over a series of a few days. But you couldn't pay me to leave Sandy in the care of some random stranger for more than an hour, let alone days. I enormously doubt they'd keep him warm enough. 

Also, you can bring birds in the cabin. Birds. :roll: Where would you even put a bird? Why is every noisy pet allowed but our little hedgies with their barely audible huffs aren't welcome?

I'm going to e-mail Westjet a picture of Sandy making his surliest face so they know he's displeased with having to ride in the hold. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny

I agree that it is totally ridiculous. I have nothing against dogs and cats, am quite fond of them really. From what I have heard (My best friend has flown with her tiny dog a few times)- you phone the airline to request your cat/dog/bird in the cabin and they yes or no it. If you are allergic to the above mentioned pets you are supposed to phone the airline and indicate that you are allergic; if someone has already received permission to bring their furry friend on board you are SOL and have to pick a different flight. Seriously though, what have they got against our hedgies? I would be happy to phone/send an email/sign a petition as well.


----------



## V2Neal

Make a bright orange snuggle sack with the words "Service Animal" printed on it and tell them it is for therapeutic reasons. :lol: 

Glad you got it sorted out though!


----------



## habs_chick

I agree on the petition, I'd sign it  ! I haven't had to travel with Bobo on a plane yet, but I would NOT feel comfortable putting him in cargo. I would definitely want to have him in a pet carrier in the cabin with me.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Both WestJet and Air Canada allow hedgehogs to fly as pet cargo.


----------



## Galvon

^ Westjet does, but as I said earlier, Air Canada recently changed their policy  Here's a screenshot I took of their website:

[attachment=0:2o2dhdki]Screen shot 2011-04-03 at 11.01.35 AM.png[/attachment:2o2dhdki]

If anyone wants to check it for themselves, it's at aircanada.ca and then if you click information and services there's a heading that says 'pets'


----------



## nikki

Air Canada doesn't allow them to be checked in with baggage anymore, now they have to be taken to the cargo area and shipped as live cargo, but they do still accept them as cargo only.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

I've shipped animals for years, if the destination is somewhere WestJet doesn't fly, usually AirCanada does. It's usually more expensive . As far as flying onboard with a passenger I've been told by both major airlines that passengers cannot fly with the pet other than the pet being in cargo. A couple of locations way up north that smaller plane outfits fly to will not allow animals on their planes at all. I don't think it makes sense, if you can fly a cat or dog with passengers, why not a small animal like a hedgehog. I know alot of people with cat or/and dog allergies. Some of the regulations need reviewing but I can't see it changing


----------



## leopardhedgehog

I don't live in Canada, but that rule is stupid. Don't get me wrong, I love dogs and cats, but here's why:
1. Noise. Cats and dogs (Especially dogs) can make a lot of noise, potentially bothering those around them. Hedgies don't make a lot of noise at all.
2. Allergies. As Nancy mentioned, many people are allergic to cats or dogs. Someone I know gets bothered just being in the same HOUSE as a cat, even for a little while.
3. Mess. I don't think dogs in particular would really be able to properly "relieve themselves" while on the flight or might throw up, making a stinky mess. (My dogs have very sensitive stomachs). Yes, it's true hedgies can do that too, but they are much smaller animals and so, much smaller mess.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Galvon said:


> ^ Westjet does, but as I said earlier, Air Canada recently changed their policy  Here's a screenshot I took of their website:
> 
> [attachment=0:1d5r4ujp]Screen shot 2011-04-03 at 11.01.35 AM.png[/attachment:1d5r4ujp]
> 
> If anyone wants to check it for themselves, it's at aircanada.ca and then if you click information and services there's a heading that says 'pets'


Air Canada has AC Live, this is for pets including hedgehogs. I know this since I recently called them to book some holidays to see family and I am wanting to take a couple of my hedgies with me to show them to family who has never since them before.

So as I mentioned before both West Jet and Air Canada do allow pets to fly as pet cargo. They are just not allowed in cabin.


----------

